# help....!!!!



## nippeer (Oct 1, 2010)

ive just purchased a lovely 2000 S3 and would like to put a dump valve on it 
but i am confuesd to what type i should get..?
it would be nice to have 1 that u can hear from outside the car but not 1 thats going to scare the old ladys @ the bus stop.
any help would be great thanks:


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

keep in mind it must be recirculating.
I got a Forge. (doesn't make much nice, just a little puff)


----------



## nippeer (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks. did u have any engine problems when u fitted the forge? can u remember what type it is..?


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

no probs at all.
i got this one

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.asp?inc=product&cat=010201&product=FMDVSPLTR


----------

